# 189 visa routine processing



## TAFSIR (Mar 16, 2013)

I applied for the skill select 189 in December2012, and got the CO on the 24 th of January,and she wanted some more documents from me. I sent her all documents the following day and she sent me an email acknowledging that she receieved my documents on the 1st week of february2013. In the email she wrote that "the information has been included for routine processing of the visa". What does this exactly mean???It has been already more than 3.5 months since i lodged my application and i'm very worried.Can you please give me an idea of what is happening or why it's taking so much time!
Would be a great help if you could help me


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Tafsir -

In short, it means "don't get too excited, the (routine) processing of your visa will continue" and typically means there are significant steps left to go. I'm guessing that your application may be held up with an external security check or they may be doing checks on your work experience or educational quals. Unfortunately there's not much you can do at this point other than wait. Wish I had better news for you!

You might check in with them in another month or so to see if they need any further documents, etc - this works sometimes to "remind" them about your case, but be very nice and polite about it to make sure you're not seen as hassling them, etc.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## jackpeterson (Feb 20, 2013)

I think you have applied for a visa by yourself because if you took a little help from the immigration and visa consultant then you would have never faced this kind of problem. And if you still do not know what to do then you must first consult with an immigration consultant. They will readily assist you what should you do.
____________________
Immigration consultant


----------



## TAFSIR (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks Mark!!Should I be worried???


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

No, I don't think so - it's still a bit soon. If you have heard nothing in 2 more months, that may be cause for some concern. 

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## TAFSIR (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks again Mark!!thanx a lot!!!


----------



## SAIFULLAH RANA (Apr 20, 2013)

TAFSIR said:


> I applied for the skill select 189 in December2012, and got the CO on the 24 th of January,and she wanted some more documents from me. I sent her all documents the following day and she sent me an email acknowledging that she receieved my documents on the 1st week of february2013. In the email she wrote that "the information has been included for routine processing of the visa". What does this exactly mean???It has been already more than 3.5 months since i lodged my application and i'm very worried.Can you please give me an idea of what is happening or why it's taking so much time!
> Would be a great help if you could help me


Hi TAFSIR
I am in a similar situation. Do you have any update? Thanks.


----------



## TAFSIR (Mar 16, 2013)

SAIFULLAH RANA said:


> Hi TAFSIR
> I am in a similar situation. Do you have any update? Thanks.


No update yet


----------



## msobhan (May 1, 2013)

Hi Mark

I had applied for 189 on 29th oct 2012. I have submitted all the documents the CO requested and completed medical on 28th November 2012. CO has received all he documents. on 10th December 202 CO requested for form 80 which sent on 12th December. On 17th February I had emailed CO about the status of my appl. CO replied on 18th Feb saying that my application is going through routine processing and ensuring all the legal requirements are met in relation to an application can take some time. 
Since then I have not heard from my CO. Is there something to worry about or should I contact CO again or just wait.

Please suggest.

Thanks
Mushtaq


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Mushtaq -

I'd wait at this point - we're seeing some signficant delays in 189/190 visa processing now, and the rapid processing times we saw towards the end of last year are not nearly as common now.

Sorry I don't have better news - but remember the delay is not necessarily bad news. Form 80 means a background check and possibly an ASIO security check, which can take months.

Best,

Mark Northam



msobhan said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> I had applied for 189 on 29th oct 2012. I have submitted all the documents the CO requested and completed medical on 28th November 2012. CO has received all he documents. on 10th December 202 CO requested for form 80 which sent on 12th December. On 17th February I had emailed CO about the status of my appl. CO replied on 18th Feb saying that my application is going through routine processing and ensuring all the legal requirements are met in relation to an application can take some time.
> Since then I have not heard from my CO. Is there something to worry about or should I contact CO again or just wait.
> ...


----------



## Sam26 (May 11, 2013)

TAFSIR said:


> I applied for the skill select 189 in December2012, and got the CO on the 24 th of January,and she wanted some more documents from me. I sent her all documents the following day and she sent me an email acknowledging that she receieved my documents on the 1st week of february2013. In the email she wrote that "the information has been included for routine processing of the visa". What does this exactly mean???It has been already more than 3.5 months since i lodged my application and i'm very worried.Can you please give me an idea of what is happening or why it's taking so much time!
> Would be a great help if you could help me


Hi any update on your outcome??


----------



## damirsaranovic (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm also intrigued by processing times.
On this forum I see people that have applied after me and received their visas long time ago.
My application was on 14. Oct 2012, police checks, form 80 and medicals on 5. Nov 2012 and update for my daughters new passport on 6. Feb 2013.
Last response I got from CO was "Please note that your application is undergoing further security checks. Unfortunately, ensuring all the legal requirements are met in relation to an application can take some time.".

Should I be checking with CO to get the progress back?
Do applicants from "High Risk" countries (Bosnia and Herzegovina is listed as such) due to police and background checks get longer processing times?


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 9, 2013)

msobhan said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> I had applied for 189 on 29th oct 2012. I have submitted all the documents the CO requested and completed medical on 28th November 2012. CO has received all he documents. on 10th December 202 CO requested for form 80 which sent on 12th December. On 17th February I had emailed CO about the status of my appl. CO replied on 18th Feb saying that my application is going through routine processing and ensuring all the legal requirements are met in relation to an application can take some time.
> Since then I have not heard from my CO. Is there something to worry about or should I contact CO again or just wait.
> ...


We lodged on Feb, 06 and got mail from CO on April, 03 to update my CV and Form 80. We did so within 03 days. Till then no update. If u receive any update plz let me know.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 9, 2013)

TAFSIR said:


> I applied for the skill select 189 in December2012, and got the CO on the 24 th of January,and she wanted some more documents from me. I sent her all documents the following day and she sent me an email acknowledging that she receieved my documents on the 1st week of february2013. In the email she wrote that "the information has been included for routine processing of the visa". What does this exactly mean???It has been already more than 3.5 months since i lodged my application and i'm very worried.Can you please give me an idea of what is happening or why it's taking so much time!
> Would be a great help if you could help me


We lodged on Feb, 06 and got mail from CO on April, 03 to update my CV and Form 80. We did so within 03 days. Till then no update. If u receive any update plz let me know.


----------



## kornos (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi Mark
I would greatly appreciate if you can please answer a question I have regarding Skilled independent visa (subclass 189). 
_Is work experience a prerequisite for the visa?_
If I score 60 marks without scoring any marks for work experience, am I still eligible to apply for the visa?

Furthermore, as I find your posts quite informative and helpful, can you be my Visa Agent? 
Many thanks


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 9, 2013)

SAIFULLAH RANA said:


> Hi TAFSIR
> I am in a similar situation. Do you have any update? Thanks.


Me, too. Lodged on 06 Feb, 2013.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Kornos -

Thanks for the kind words! I'd be happy to assist you with your case.

For the 189 visa, unlike its predecessor the 175, you do not need work experience to meet the DIAC minimum requirements, as long as you can get the minimum required points (60) from other attributes (age, education, IELTS, etc). However, the 189 requires a skills assessment, and many of the skills assessment organisations do require a minimum number of years of relevant work experience - each org varies, so it's important to check out the specific requirements that apply to the skills assessment org that is nominated for your occupation.

Hope this helps - if you'd like to discuss further, please contact me - you can click on my website link in the signature and there are a number of contact/leave message links there to contact me.

Best,

Mark Northam



kornos said:


> Hi Mark
> I would greatly appreciate if you can please answer a question I have regarding Skilled independent visa (subclass 189).
> _Is work experience a prerequisite for the visa?_
> If I score 60 marks without scoring any marks for work experience, am I still eligible to apply for the visa?
> ...


----------



## kornos (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks Mark!
Now I've understood why having work experience is important.

I'll contact you if i'd apply for the visa. 
Thanks again
Ammar


----------



## Lithin (Jun 17, 2013)

Dear Mark
Kindly answer my confusion about filling 189 visa online. What should I tick for the question have any of the applicant lived in a country other than primary applicant's usual country of residence. If both primary n his spouse living in Australia while applying 189 and origin of india


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jun 23, 2013)

TAFSIR said:


> I applied for the skill select 189 in December2012, and got the CO on the 24 th of January,and she wanted some more documents from me. I sent her all documents the following day and she sent me an email acknowledging that she receieved my documents on the 1st week of february2013. In the email she wrote that "the information has been included for routine processing of the visa". What does this exactly mean???It has been already more than 3.5 months since i lodged my application and i'm very worried.Can you please give me an idea of what is happening or why it's taking so much time!
> Would be a great help if you could help me


Hi Tafsir,

Have you received any update from CO ?

I have also applied on December, 2012. Here is my timeline below:

EOI: 189 (28 Sep) | Invited: 16 Nov | Lodged: 16 Dec | ACK: 16 Dec| PCC: Not yet | Medicals: Not yet | CO Assigned: 24 Feb |Submit All required Docs: 06 Mar|


----------



## Ozstyle (Feb 22, 2013)

*any update on 189 applicatants..*

Hi everyone, (bangladeshi brothers)

has any one got any update so far or got any response from CO?


----------



## damirsaranovic (Jun 1, 2013)

Just a quick update.
Got response from CO about processing times.
It seems that under current timeframe they don't expect results of current background checks until early next year and that will influence visa processing times.


----------



## pial (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Mark,
I have been applied for 189 visa at 20th April, 2013. Recently I contacted with my CO regarding some issue and he replied me. So in his email there was something like that "At present your application is undergoing external checking". Could you please tell me what does it mean and how long it would take to finalise my application.

Thanks
Pial


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Pial -

That probably means ASIO background security checks (it's normal for this type of visa) and the wait could be months. We're hearing that these checks are severely backlogged at the moment. Sorry I don't have better news -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## babu40712 (Aug 8, 2013)

hello Mark i hv following queries

1. i applied for visa subclass 189 on 17 feb 2013 and my co was assigned on 04 april,2013.last mont i got a mail from co that my application is under additional security checking.unfortunatel i have no idea about the meaning of addition security checking.can any one help me to clarify the term additional security checking and at what stage an application goes under additional security checking.
2.i hv already uploaded my medical few months earlier, last week i loged in by using my trn number and i saw a dialogue i.e"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship" was displaying. wht does it mean??? this dialogue is still showing there. 

thanks


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Babu -

Re: 1, that probably refers to external security checking by ASIO, ,which can take weeks or months depending on their backlog - no good way to predict.

Re: 2, that probably means that they have already received your medicals, but the online status system can be undependable. I would make sure you have your receipt for medicals, then wait to see if they request anything.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## babu40712 (Aug 8, 2013)

thanks Mark for your prompt reply. My CO informed me that my application is under internal checking process...is there any difference between internal checking process and external checking process???this is also need to inform you that my job has already been verified on 04 april,2013. waiting for your reply.
thanks
babu


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Babu -

Internal checking could be anything really - it's not a standard term that's used regularly. External checking likely refers to ASIO security checks which can take weeks or months. I would expect internal checks to take far less time than external checks based on what I've seen.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## babu40712 (Aug 8, 2013)

thx mark for ur reply...


----------



## captain kavs (May 26, 2013)

Hello everyone, 
Thought will share some good news. I applied for 189 visa on 17th May 2013. My visa got granted today 12th August 2013    Im from India 

I want to thank this forum. Keep up the good job guys. Have a nice day!


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Captain -

Congrats! If I might ask, what occupation were you approved under and what was your point score? This could be very helpful to other folks here on the forum who are awaiting invitations and wonder how their points test score will do.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## captain kavs (May 26, 2013)

Hi Mark, 
Thank you  I had a total points of 60. Nominated occupation is Developer Programmer- ANZSCO :261312. 

Thanks and best regards,
Captain kavs


----------



## ranjit singh virdi (Aug 16, 2013)

me too under same situation job verification done almost one maont ago still no information


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

I think it now comes down to who managed to get their state sponsorship approved before 5 August - those were the lucky ones. At least DIAC seems to be holding the door open a little, but if I were a candidate who wanted one of the few remaining positions, I'd book an IELTS test soon and hope they would allow a candidate to upgrade their point score even if the sponsorship application has already been lodged. Not sure if they will dot his, but IELTS is one way to get an extra 10 points (for 7 or above on all bands) or 20 points (for 8 or above on all bands) which, if DIAC is going to allocate the remaining places to the highest points test scores, could mean the difference between getting a 190 or 189 visa this year or not.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## meshkimeshki (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi,

I've lodged my visa application (189) in 12th January, and on 18th March my case officer adviced that my case has been passed for external security check. 
I havent heard back from them yet. My questions:
- Should I be worry about this? And by any chance is there any estimated time for my final decision? Of note, my field and area of expertise had nothing with military or chemical things.
- I wanna go and visit my family. Do you think, should I wait till get my results? I mean does it influence my case if I apply for a bridgning visa B and go oversease for a trip?

Thanks


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -

External security checks can take many months - all you can do is wait. Should not influence your case if you apply for a Bridging Visa B to go overseas, but make sure you keep in touch with your case officer and always let him/her know how and where to reach you in case further documents or info is needed, or in case they are ready to grant.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## ranjit singh virdi (Aug 16, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> We lodged on Feb, 06 and got mail from CO on April, 03 to update my CV and Form 80. We did so within 03 days. Till then no update. If u receive any update plz let me know.


me too applied in feb any updates from ur side keep in touch


----------



## ranjit singh virdi (Aug 16, 2013)

meshkimeshki said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've lodged my visa application (189) in 12th January, and on 18th March my case officer adviced that my case has been passed for external security check.
> I havent heard back from them yet. My questions:
> ...


any updates


----------



## SAIFULLAH RANA (Apr 20, 2013)

*189 application*

Hi
According to the DIAC's time frame your case should resolve by 11 January 2014. Usually bridging visa does not effect any visa outcome so you can go for it. You don't need to get too worried because at present, even on shore PR visa applications are taking nearly 11-12 months to be processed .


----------



## ranjit singh virdi (Aug 16, 2013)

SAIFULLAH RANA said:


> Hi
> According to the DIAC's time frame your case should resolve by 11 January 2014. Usually bridging visa does not effect any visa outcome so you can go for it. You don't need to get too worried because at present, even on shore PR visa applications are taking nearly 11-12 months to be processed .


i m feb 2013 applicant but still waiting every thing is done what abt u what are ur views


----------



## msobhan (May 1, 2013)

SAIFULLAH RANA said:


> Hi
> According to the DIAC's time frame your case should resolve by 11 January 2014. Usually bridging visa does not effect any visa outcome so you can go for it. You don't need to get too worried because at present, even on shore PR visa applications are taking nearly 11-12 months to be processed .


Hi Saifullah

Where can I check the time frame. Actually I have applied in oct 2012 and still waiting for he outcome. Last contacted CO on Feb 2013, They said that my application is going through routine processing. So by when can i expect to receive the result.

Thanks


----------



## msobhan (May 1, 2013)

msobhan said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> I had applied for 189 on 29th oct 2012. I have submitted all the documents the CO requested and completed medical on 28th November 2012. CO has received all he documents. on 10th December 202 CO requested for form 80 which sent on 12th December. On 17th February I had emailed CO about the status of my appl. CO replied on 18th Feb saying that my application is going through routine processing and ensuring all the legal requirements are met in relation to an application can take some time.
> Since then I have not heard from my CO. Is there something to worry about or should I contact CO again or just wait.
> ...


Hi Mark

Its coming to nearly one year for my application. Last contacted CO in Feb and they told me that its going through routine processing. After that now news. Any idea when can I receive the results? Getting bit worried.

Thanks


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Mushtaq -

I think enough time has passed for you to write to the CO and enquire as to whether they need any further documents or information. DIBP's posted estimated times for 189 visas is now 12 months, so you're still within the estimated period (and they only estimate that 75% of the visas will be completed in that period - what a statistic!) so you may have to be patient for a while longer.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## ranjit singh virdi (Aug 16, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Mushtaq -
> 
> I think enough time has passed for you to write to the CO and enquire as to whether they need any further documents or information. DIBP's posted estimated times for 189 visas is now 12 months, so you're still within the estimated period (and they only estimate that 75% of the visas will be completed in that period - what a statistic!) so you may have to be patient for a while longer.
> 
> ...


hi mark i also appliedbin feb 2013 but still waiting i m from india please guide me co allocated and informed that no more documents are required i m still waiting


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Ranjit -

Not sure there's much I can do. DIBP estimates 12 month processing time for 189 skilled independent visas - here's more on this:

Client Service Charter

All you can do is wait - wish I had better news!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## msobhan (May 1, 2013)

ranjit singh virdi said:


> hi mark i also appliedbin feb 2013 but still waiting i m from india please guide me co allocated and informed that no more documents are required i m still waiting


Hi Mark
Thanks for the reply. Actually I had written to co few days back and inquired about the status of my application' but got no reply. Should I write again and ask if they need further documents. Please advice.
Thanks
Mushtaq


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

I'd give 2-3 weeks before writing again - many times it takes more than a few days to get a response from them.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## meshkimeshki (Aug 19, 2013)

meshkimeshki said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've lodged my visa application (189) in 12th January, and on 18th March my case officer adviced that my case has been passed for external security check.
> I havent heard back from them yet. My questions:
> ...


Hi,
No update related to my case. My lawyer adviced me that my case is still under external security check.
Mark: do you know any news about those who applied in January 2013, and went through the external check, and got their visa yet?

Thanks


----------



## ranjit singh virdi (Aug 16, 2013)

meshkimeshki said:


> Hi,
> No update related to my case. My lawyer adviced me that my case is still under external security check.
> Mark: do you know any news about those who applied in January 2013, and went through the external check, and got their visa yet?h
> 
> Thanks


hi meshi me too in same condition applied in march 2013 co also assigned medicals pcc also done but still no updates i guess i am from india high risk country that is why its taking so long please guide me still no contact fron co except a mail which says no more documents required


----------



## nickstv12 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi Mark,

I was filling out 189 visa application and got stuck at a questions which asks:

Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?

I am the only applicant in the visa application?

I have been living in australia since last 4 + years and travelled to india on a holiday few times and the trip was less than 3months each time..

what is my usual country of residence now?

I will appreciate if you can answer these 2 questions for me 
Thanks,
Nick


----------



## nickstv12 (Aug 26, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Mushtaq -
> 
> I think enough time has passed for you to write to the CO and enquire as to whether they need any further documents or information. DIBP's posted estimated times for 189 visas is now 12 months, so you're still within the estimated period (and they only estimate that 75% of the visas will be completed in that period - what a statistic!) so you may have to be patient for a while longer.
> 
> ...





MarkNortham said:


> Hi Captain -
> 
> Congrats! If I might ask, what occupation were you approved under and what was your point score? This could be very helpful to other folks here on the forum who are awaiting invitations and wonder how their points test score will do.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

I was filling out 189 visa application and got stuck at a questions which asks:

Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?

I am the only applicant in the visa application?

I have been living in australia since last 4 + years and travelled to india on a holiday few times and the trip was less than 3months each time..

what is my usual country of residence now?

I will appreciate if you can answer these 2 questions for me 
Thanks,
Nick


----------



## Urlacher (Mar 29, 2013)

damirsaranovic said:


> I'm also intrigued by processing times.
> On this forum I see people that have applied after me and received their visas long time ago.
> My application was on 14. Oct 2012, police checks, form 80 and medicals on 5. Nov 2012 and update for my daughters new passport on 6. Feb 2013.
> Last response I got from CO was "Please note that your application is undergoing further security checks. Unfortunately, ensuring all the legal requirements are met in relation to an application can take some time.".
> ...


Finally someone from B&H.

I am dissapointed to see that you have not got your visa grant yet

I applied for 189 Visa on 10 Sep 2013 and I was so confident to get visa very soon, but mine application is also undergoing for external checks, so now I am starting to worry about processing time.

I was contacted by GSM team 13 on 9 Oct. They asked for additional information and they said that they are preparing visa application for CO. I have got CO allocated on 8 Nov, and she said to me that my application is undergoing mandatory checks.

When I saw your timeline, I was disapointed


----------



## damirsaranovic (Jun 1, 2013)

Well just wait for it.
It only gets better.
Have you submited your medical examination and PCC documents yet?

The issue is with external security checks that AFP and ASIO are doing and those take quite some time.

Can you post which nominated occupation you have applied under?


----------



## Urlacher (Mar 29, 2013)

damirsaranovic said:


> Well just wait for it.
> It only gets better.
> Have you submited your medical examination and PCC documents yet?
> 
> ...


CIVIL ENGINEER

Have you checked this website....

igis gov au

You can complain about it...

People from Croatia and Serbia get their visa processed very fast...


----------



## damirsaranovic (Jun 1, 2013)

When you get to 5 messages on forum you will get some other options available like private messages and then we can go in details.
Keep everything public in English and without personal details.

I know some people who got their 189 within 4 months but we are in specific situation regarding security checks which take so long to process and there are other factors like travel history.

I'm hoping for early next year to get the grant to have enough time to wrap up things.


----------



## Urlacher (Mar 29, 2013)

damirsaranovic said:


> When you get to 5 messages on forum you will get some other options available like private messages and then we can go in details.
> Keep everything public in English and without personal details.
> 
> I know some people who got their 189 within 4 months but we are in specific situation regarding security checks which take so long to process and there are other factors like travel history.
> ...


Honestly, I expected visa grant till the end of this year.When CO told me about other checks outside DIAC, I made more detail research about it, and find your post. After I checked your timeline I was devastated, as I realised that due to the fact that I am from B&H, I could wait for a long time.

I made a detail research on all other forums about processing time, and most of the visa 189 applicants get visa grant within 60 days.

For instance, you have a lot of people from India who get visa in 60 days timeframe, and on the other hand, some of them get stucked with waiting due to external checks, but I have not found anyone who waits for more than a year. The same is with Pakistan, UAE and others.

Have you checked the link that I posted??? You can apeal, and I think you should do it. There is a institution who are checking ASIOs work regarding visa applications, and you can ask them to check your case as you are waiting for more than year.

What CO told you about update of PCCs and Medicals as they are valid for one year???


----------



## damirsaranovic (Jun 1, 2013)

Well last update I got is that external agencies are performing checks and when their results are back decision will be made and that medical and police certificate validity is extended if it is not my fault for additional waiting time.

I got some information when and how some checks have been made and broader picture why it is taking so long.

I will for sure investigate igis and see if case with them could expedite the process.


----------



## msobhan (May 1, 2013)

damirsaranovic said:


> Well last update I got is that external agencies are performing checks and when their results are back decision will be made and that medical and police certificate validity is extended if it is not my fault for additional waiting time.
> 
> I got some information when and how some checks have been made and broader picture why it is taking so long.
> 
> I will for sure investigate igis and see if case with them could expedite the process.


Hi Have you made any enquiry to igis about your case. Do they respond. My application is over one year now and I am thinking to write to igis. 
any suggestion would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## damirsaranovic (Jun 1, 2013)

I haven't still contacted IGIS untill I get all information.
DIBP is still saying 3rd party agencies are performing checks and time frame is out of their hands. I have some other information about those checks and really is not their fault it is taking so long.


----------



## msobhan (May 1, 2013)

damirsaranovic said:


> I haven't still contacted IGIS untill I get all information.
> DIBP is still saying 3rd party agencies are performing checks and time frame is out of their hands. I have some other information about those checks and really is not their fault it is taking so long.


Hi
Thanks for the info. How did you get information about the checks and what type of checks do they perform. In my case I applied from Japan and now working in Singapore. Also I had mentioned in form 80 that I did short trips in 2 other countries in the last 5 years. Can that create this processing delay?

Thanks


----------



## Urlacher (Mar 29, 2013)

damirsaranovic said:


> I haven't still contacted IGIS untill I get all information.
> DIBP is still saying 3rd party agencies are performing checks and time frame is out of their hands. I have some other information about those checks and really is not their fault it is taking so long.


Do you know, how visa process actually goes???

What happen after you fulfill visa application and upload all documents??'How first check your application???Who asks for additional checks???


----------



## Urlacher (Mar 29, 2013)

Also, does anyone know, what they check first???All visa claims, than they goes with external checks or team 13 check first???


----------



## damirsaranovic (Jun 1, 2013)

As far as I know DIBP does first checks of all documents, certified copies and translations you have uploaded. With that they may contact your references, employers and translators if they are not registered with NAATI. In meantime medical examination and police certificates are required so further checks can be made.

From that CO might ask for additional information if something is unclear or missing.

Right up to time when all is in order and, hopefully, positive decision is made.


----------



## alkex (Nov 12, 2013)

Can anyone make a list of all the documents that an applicant have to upload? I'm living abroad and could have some trouble getting all the documentation ready from my mother country. I would like to have all them ready before applying.


----------



## damirsaranovic (Jun 1, 2013)

Check Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) under tab Visa Applicants there is a Document checklist section.

But it really differs depending on your occupation, employment history etc.


----------



## artiza (Nov 15, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Tafsir -
> 
> In short, it means "don't get too excited, the (routine) processing of your visa will continue" and typically means there are significant steps left to go. I'm guessing that your application may be held up with an external security check or they may be doing checks on your work experience or educational quals. Unfortunately there's not much you can do at this point other than wait. Wish I had better news for you!
> 
> ...


hello mark,
i have no idea where to comment so just comments here i have issue about q11 form 80 .. i have been old passport before but i dont know the details of passport number and issue date and expiry date on yet because its not here .. do i stil have to put yes or no?
i am in australia at the monent waiting for some document so i can lodge my de facto visa so when i review all form and i saw the question i dont understand and not sure ..

thank you hope u can help me on it..


----------



## Urlacher (Mar 29, 2013)

msobhan said:


> Hi Have you made any enquiry to igis about your case. Do they respond. My application is over one year now and I am thinking to write to igis.
> any suggestion would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks


and...what have you decided???You wrote to IGIS???

You applied for visa 189 and you still are waiting???


----------



## msobhan (May 1, 2013)

Urlacher said:


> and...what have you decided???You wrote to IGIS???
> 
> You applied for visa 189 and you still are waiting???


Hi
No I haven't written to IGIS yet. I may wait for 1 more month. Maybe early next year if I don't get any response.

Thanks


----------



## Urlacher (Mar 29, 2013)

msobhan said:


> Hi
> No I haven't written to IGIS yet. I may wait for 1 more month. Maybe early next year if I don't get any response.
> 
> Thanks


On friday I noticed on my online application "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship". Have this means that they finished all other checks???


----------



## msobhan (May 1, 2013)

Urlacher said:


> On friday I noticed on my online application "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship". Have this means that they finished all other checks???


Hi

The same also shows on my application. This means that your medical is finalized, but Im not sure about other checks. This info has been shown on my application for more than 1 month.


----------



## Urlacher (Mar 29, 2013)

msobhan said:


> Hi
> 
> The same also shows on my application. This means that your medical is finalized, but Im not sure about other checks. This info has been shown on my application for more than 1 month.


Thank you on reply.

I am not sure would they finalize medical examinations if I had to wait for other checks for a long time???

When you get a visa, please give notification


----------



## msobhan (May 1, 2013)

msobhan said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> Its coming to nearly one year for my application. Last contacted CO in Feb and they told me that its going through routine processing. After that now news. Any idea when can I receive the results? Getting bit worried.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Mark

Will DIAC extend the validity of medicals cause my medicals has already been 12 months and 7 days. Me and my family did medial on 28 Nov 2012.

I contacted my CO 2 months back but did not get any response. My application is now running 13 months. I don't know what is taking so long. Should I wait till next year to contact them again? Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## msobhan (May 1, 2013)

Urlacher said:


> Thank you on reply.
> 
> I am not sure would they finalize medical examinations if I had to wait for other checks for a long time???
> 
> When you get a visa, please give notification


Hi Guys

Caould someon tel me abt the immiaccount page. I could not login to my visa pplication page with TRN and password. I saved the login page but now its transformed into immiaccount. How do I access my visa application page now?


----------



## SAIFULLAH RANA (Apr 20, 2013)

msobhan said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Caould someon tel me abt the immiaccount page. I could not login to my visa pplication page with TRN and password. I saved the login page but now its transformed into immiaccount. How do I access my visa application page now?


You have to open an immiaccount and import your application, I just done it .


----------



## changaiz (Dec 12, 2013)

hello everyone.

i am new to this fourm....i am 189 applicant from pakistan. 

EOI 1-july-2012
invitation 15-oct-2012
applied 28-oct-2012
CO 5 dec-2012
medical 12-12-12 (my CO requested Meds and PCC)

my wife was pregnant so i informed CO and in april i sent new baby birth certificate and then passport in may.

on 18th of july CO sent me mail that i will be going through an routine external check not in her control and will take 6-12 month .............. almost six month in those check now.

in the mean while today my medical has completed one year and still something is going on ............

i need to pay VAC 2 for my wife functional English as that document is missing.

i request mark to analyse some points.

1... do i need to go through medical again for whole family... as meds were requested by CO so may be its not my fault.?

2. what is normal duration AISO taking now a days. as i heared as it is coming back in 7 to 8 months........?

3.. why she asked Med in dec and sent security check request in june.......?

regards


----------



## damirsaranovic (Jun 1, 2013)

CO will let you know about the update but medicals and pcc are valid for 12 months so expect to do them again for entire family.
ASIO can take over 12 months depending on applicant and country of origin so be patient and check with your CO.


----------



## SAIFULLAH RANA (Apr 20, 2013)

changaiz said:


> hello everyone.
> 
> i am new to this fourm....i am 189 applicant from pakistan.
> 
> ...


@ query no 3 # Did you submit your wife's medical test in Dec 2012? If no, then your application was in incomplete stage at that time. Therefore, CO did not proceed with your application at that time. I recommend you to call her and discuss your issue.


----------



## changaiz (Dec 12, 2013)

SAIFULLAH RANA said:


> @ query no 3 # Did you submit your wife's medical test in Dec 2012? If no, then your application was in incomplete stage at that time. Therefore, CO did not proceed with your application at that time. I recommend you to call her and discuss your issue.


what i know is that CO use to initiate security check without meds.... my wife xray was missing you right.

so that was easy to request AISO to lokk into me, as i am the only one who is going through Checks in family.

regards


----------



## Anvita (Dec 16, 2013)

*Points for 189*

Hi

I want to apply for 189, however i am not clear how many points will i score under qualification, Australia study requirement and skilled employment. I have completed a diploma in my skill in Australia and worked for 6 months during the course part time (20 hrs/week as per student visa) and full time for 6 months immediately after completion of studies. will this count as work experience in Australia? and if my diploma will be counted under both qualification and Australia study requirements?

Thanks
Anvita


----------



## mmi (Dec 23, 2013)

The application is subject to routine processing that will take some time to complete.


----------



## mobasharrony (Dec 22, 2013)

*Delay in 189 Processing*



TAFSIR said:


> I applied for the skill select 189 in December2012, and got the CO on the 24 th of January,and she wanted some more documents from me. I sent her all documents the following day and she sent me an email acknowledging that she receieved my documents on the 1st week of february2013. In the email she wrote that "the information has been included for routine processing of the visa". What does this exactly mean???It has been already more than 3.5 months since i lodged my application and i'm very worried.Can you please give me an idea of what is happening or why it's taking so much time!
> Would be a great help if you could help me


Hi Tafsir,

We also have applied in Dec 2012, Health, PCCC, Form 80 was done by March 2012.... still no result? How about your application?


----------



## mobasharrony (Dec 22, 2013)

SAIFULLAH RANA said:


> Hi TAFSIR
> I am in a similar situation. Do you have any update? Thanks.


Hi Rana,

We also have applied in Dec 2012, Health, Police Clearance, Form 80 was done by March 2012.... still no result? How about your application? Kindly update..


----------



## msobhan (May 1, 2013)

msobhan said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> I had applied for 189 on 29th oct 2012. I have submitted all the documents the CO requested and completed medical on 28th November 2012. CO has received all he documents. on 10th December 202 CO requested for form 80 which sent on 12th December. On 17th February I had emailed CO about the status of my appl. CO replied on 18th Feb saying that my application is going through routine processing and ensuring all the legal requirements are met in relation to an application can take some time.
> Since then I have not heard from my CO. Is there something to worry about or should I contact CO again or just wait.
> ...


Hi Mark

I have jus checked my immi account and noticed at the bottom its written "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for"

Previously it as written no heath examination required for this applicant. Me and my family had done Med on Nov 28 2012 as requested by CO. Does this mean that I have to go through the medical again? 
I don't understand its not my fault that the processing took more than a year.

Please advise what I should do.

Thanks


----------



## jince (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi all,

I applied for 189 on 13 Jan 2014. Case Officer asked for Form 80 on 6 February 2014. Had frontloaded all docs including medicals and PCC. Document status changed to recieved on 10 February 2014. Fingers crossed for the next update.


----------



## ka8665 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi all,
Hope all are doing fine. I would be extremely grateful if you could tell me the time required to get your PR approved. I lodged my PR onshore through a renowned agent on May 27th 2013 and have been waiting ever since(all documents, medicals, police clearance provided). Although I made inquiries with my agent i was always futile in getting any acceptable answers from them. Its been 9 months and i'm still waiting where as people not necessarily from my country who applied months after got their 189 approved. I seek the time i'll have to wait to get my PR granted .
Regards,
KA


----------



## sohel (Sep 7, 2013)

*What to do?*

Dear Mark Northam,
I applied 886 visa (Accounting_sponsored _Relative_Old point system_ Bangladeshi_onshore) 12th May 2011. I have submit all my requirements to the IMMI via my agent.
However,I got a case office end of 2012. She( case officer) asked about my wife & daughter's medical test along with my all academic papers (not form 80; form80 preloaded) dated: 27th Feb 2013.
I submitted those papers on 8th March 2013. Then, I got an email from her around 18th March 2013; that my Case has been forward for external check. 
However, I got another email 12 June 2013, that she got my wife and daughter's medical test report from MOC. In addition, she also mention that my case is still under active consideration with external check. So its been quite long, 12 months+ (March 18, 2013 to till today).

Could you advice, how long have to wait to get my decision. Please be advice regarding this matter.

Thank you very much for your time and consideration.
Yours faithfully,
sohel


----------



## dennisgaya (Mar 14, 2014)

*So Frustrating - 6 Months and no CO?*

I lodged my application on 12th September 2013 through a Migration Agent. I got a TRN Number and have been logging in to check progress. The official email listed for correspondence under my application belongs to the Migration agent. I only deal with the Agents local office which refers all communication to the Head Office. My immiAccount status says, in Progress with the last update date as 12th September 2013. I do not have a CO Allocated as yet. Is this really normal?
Regards


----------



## atef.ataya (Aug 29, 2013)

I logged my application (189) on December 2012, on 23 January 2013 CO was assigned, on 24 April 2013 medical plus police clearance plus form 80 was submitted. After that date didn't hear any thing apart from that "external agent checks".


----------



## Ferdous (May 27, 2014)

Hi Mark,
I have applied for 189 visa last August 2013 and last month i got a reply from my CO that, my application is subject to security check and it will take long time. But without my residency i can get a good accounting job here. So now I'm thinking to apply for another 190 visa next month because i heard 190 visa is quicker than 189 visa. 
My inquiry is, will my 190 visa be affected by my previous 189 visa security check?

Thanks


----------



## atef.ataya (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi guys,

Today I got an email from my CO saying that the external agency check is currently taking between 12 to 16 months instead of 8 to 12 months. And also note that they have already change my CO 5 times . My application is with the external agency check for more than 13 months. Is this normal??? Please advise. 

Thanks,


----------



## msobhan (May 1, 2013)

Hi Mark

Need your advise. I checked my immiaccount and status shows finalised and next to my, wife and daughters names Visa Granted (19/08/2014). But when I click view grant letter it shows no correspondence. I waited few days but still the same situation. I emailed my CO on 21st but got no reply. Shouldn't I be receiving an email from CO with the grant letter? Not sure what to do. Should I wait for COs reply? Please help


----------



## SAIFULLAH RANA (Apr 20, 2013)

*Congrants!*

Finally your endless wait came to an end. I am waiting for 189 visa for about 19 months and I am so frustrated that I gave up reading posts for about 4 months. Got a great news after a long time. Don't know what is waiting for me.


----------



## darian21 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm new on this forum. Please see below my timeline

ACS 261111: 23/04/2013 IELTS: 08/06/2013 EOI: 01/07/2013 Lodged 189 online: 30/07/2013 Team 13 requested Form 80 and 1221: 14/08/2013 Form 80 submitted: 13/09/2013 Case Officer Team 2 : 26/09/2013 MCC /PCC: Awaited

Since i have been waiting for a year now for Medical and PCC should I generate HAPID and front load medicals.

Should I call IGIS as CO did not answer my last email sent a month ago?

Thanks in advance for you inputs


----------



## atef.ataya (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi everyone, I have got an email from DIBP asking me to check the "request checklist" file. In that file it states that the initial entry date for this client will be 24/10/2014 based on the current expiry date for the medicals. If the client is able to make his first initial entry to Australia by this date, please advise us by email . If not, the client will have to do new medicals.

My agent asked me to do a new medical tests, but I am confused. 

Any advise please what does that mean?

Thanks a lot,


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Your agent can perhaps guide you better, but my guess would be that they're ready to grant your visa. However, since your Initial Entry Date would be 12 months from the expiry of your medical/police check, they want to confirm you could enter Australia on short notice (Oct. 2014). If this isn't possible, they're suggesting you take a new medical so that your initial Entry Date would be much later, giving you more flexibility on entering Australia.


----------



## Leo128 (Sep 2, 2014)

agreed new medical test can help for extension of IED.


----------

